

Bitcoin-Infused Accelerator Boost.vc Launches Second Batch - bkeydub
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/24/bitcoin-infused-accelerator-boost-vc-gains-momentum-with-the-launch-of-stellar-second-batch/

======
shtylman
The program was awesome! I really enjoyed being a part of it and meeting all
the awesome teams!!

\- Roman (courseoff)

